# MSG Robert Horrigan video tribute.



## 8'Duece (Apr 27, 2008)

Found this across the street and was compelled to share it with those of the Special Forces community here as SS. 

Video tribute to MSG Robert "Bob" Horrigan by his family and the unveiling of his likeness by the artist. Quite the defining moment of the video. 

HERE: http://www.klru.org/docubloggers/?p=279


----------



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2008)

"Bob you don't have to go on this."

His answer: "You don't understand, if your going I'm going with you"

Wow, the English volcabuary is too limited to express what should be felt when you hear that !


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 28, 2008)

Profound and thanks 82nd. 

I needed that. 

I had not seen that video... ..

RIP Bob.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 28, 2008)

Ravage said:


> "Bob you don't have to go on this."
> 
> His answer: "You don't understand, if your going I'm going with you"
> 
> Wow, the English volcabuary is too limited to express what should be felt when you hear that !



But I have NO DOUBT that every person on this loop understands the motivation behind those words.


----------



## tigerstr (May 14, 2008)

A true hero. RIP and... Stay Golden MSG Horrigan.


----------



## dknob (Mar 28, 2010)

found a great pic recently: 

RIP warrior


----------

